# Ed Parker Magazine Covers



## Rich_Hale (Sep 21, 2005)

I have just posted a new gallery on my web site that has about a dozen magazine covers upon which Mr. Parker is featured.

http://www.PacificKenpo.com/Galleries/EP_Magazine_Covers/EP_Magazine_Covers.htm

I have a few more on the way, but if you can add to this gallery - you are welcome to send me any missing covers (full size - 300 dpi or grater) and I will post them for all our Kenpo brothers and sisters to see.


----------



## Sapper6 (Sep 21, 2005)

those are pretty cool.  thanks for posting them.


----------



## Seabrook (Sep 22, 2005)

Those are awesome Rich. I remember almost all of them but it's nice to seem them all together.

Hope all is well my Kenpo friend.

Jamie Seabrook

www.seabrook.gotkenpo.com


----------



## shesulsa (Sep 22, 2005)

I too, remember seeing most of those (and stealing them from my brother's room when he was out).  Sure wish I could flip through them again.

 Thanks for sharing.


----------



## John Bishop (Sep 22, 2005)

Here's another


----------



## Doc (Sep 24, 2005)

Rich_Hale said:
			
		

> I have just posted a new gallery on my web site that has about a dozen magazine covers upon which Mr. Parker is featured.
> 
> http://www.PacificKenpo.com/Galleries/EP_Magazine_Covers/EP_Magazine_Covers.htm
> 
> I have a few more on the way, but if you can add to this gallery - you are welcome to send me any missing covers (full size - 300 dpi or grater) and I will post them for all our Kenpo brothers and sisters to see.


I have a ton Rich, I just need to scan them. By the way, I'm in the centerfold of the first one (with my clothes on. )


----------



## Doc (Sep 24, 2005)

John Bishop said:
			
		

> Here's another


John, what happened to the hair Dog? Welcome to the club.


----------



## Rich_Hale (Sep 24, 2005)

Okay folks, here you go.  Doc in the early days of 1974 with Steve Sanders.  

I'll leave all the teasing about hair to you - I live way too close to take chances.


----------



## Doc (Sep 25, 2005)

That one is going to cost you Rich.  That really, really dates me. That was over three decades ago, and I had already been a black belt for over a decade.  I made black in 1962, 43 years ago. During that time period, all we ever did was tighten up the cups and fight for hours. My back hurts!.


----------



## Kembudo-Kai Kempoka (Sep 26, 2005)

What? Doc Chapel, black? (note to self: Get glasses checked).


----------



## Doc (Sep 26, 2005)

Kembudo-Kai Kempoka said:
			
		

> What? Doc Chapel, black? (note to self: Get glasses checked).


What! I'm Black? Note to self: Buy mirror.


----------



## IWishToLearn (Sep 29, 2005)

Dr. Chapel,

 I had read somewhere you were involved with the foundations of the BKF as well; do you still have any involvement with the BKF organization today? (I had an opportunity to meet SGM Mohammed and Bishop Williams at the IKCA West Coast Kenpo Confederation a couple days after I stopped by MSU--just curiosity speaking here .)


----------



## Doc (Sep 29, 2005)

IWishToLearn said:
			
		

> Dr. Chapel,
> 
> I had read somewhere you were involved with the foundations of the BKF as well; do you still have any involvement with the BKF organization today? (I had an opportunity to meet SGM Mohammed and Bishop Williams at the IKCA West Coast Kenpo Confederation a couple days after I stopped by MSU--just curiosity speaking here .)


It is not generally known, but the original idea for the BKF came from Ed Parker who suggested it to me. I bounced the idea off of my college room mate Cliff Stewart and our friend Jerry Smith. We all had schools and where teaching at the time. After much discussion, the three of us founded, named, and created the BKF at my apartment one Saturday after a training session. Also present was AL (Hot Dog) Harvey. 

At the time there were a number of people getting together on the weekend to train at Manual Arts High School, (where I was assigned) so we had access to the facilities and gym. There were people from San Diego to Santa Barbara. Tang Soo Do, Taw Kwon Do, Shotokan, Hapkido, Five Animal Gung fu, Lima Lama, Okinawa te, and Kenpo were all represented. We brought the organization idea to the group one Saturday that included Steve Sanders and a host of others. We had an election and made Steve the president of the first board of directors. Vice President was Jerry Smith and Cliff was Executive Secretary. The consensus was I should be the Technical Historian, and I wrote their first curriculum. Much later Curtis Pulliam, Carl Armelin, and Donnie Williams were also added to the Board.

All of this was done with Mr. Parker's suggestion and blessing. He even expressed approval of the name, and patch before it was seen in public. Personally dissatisfied with the lack of organization and direction, I and the other founders broke official ties after a couple of years. We all still remain cordial with many of its members but have no official relationship.


----------

